# Fourth annual Apex Predator Hog Hunt!



## Apex Predator (Nov 15, 2010)

We've held this hunt the first two years on Altamaha WMA, and had a great time.  Last year the river was way out of the banks making the WMA a no go, so we did Ft Stewart instead.  There is far more property, showers and laundry facilities, and more game on Ft Stewart.  I'm voting for Ft Stewart as the new permenant location for this hunt.

I'm thinking one of two weekends this year.  Either Feb 4-7, or 11-14.  Both would be Friday-Monday.  

What says my hog hunting buddies?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 15, 2010)

I REALLY want to make this one! I had to miss Horsecreek for the first time in a couple of years and this will be a good one. Either dates work for me.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 15, 2010)

I will try my best to be there!!!  And I like the idea of having it at Ft Stewert.


----------



## Tailfeather (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm game.  I'm already there, anyway.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep.RC


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 15, 2010)

I would like to make the hunt but I need more details on where the hunt will take place once the decision has been made.


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 15, 2010)

Hey Marty! Count me in! Fort Stewart sounds good, and since I 've never been there, ought to be interesting!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2010)

I am pushing for the 4th-7th.

We can camp as a group in the campground primitive area or we can pick a spot anywhere in the woods to set it up provided the area is open and no firearms are in camp.
The campground is centrally located(you can drive 10-15 miles either way) and has showers but no shooting of bows is allowed within 200 yds of it. We had pig rootings in our site last year.
If you plan on more than 2 days of hunting the $60 annual pass is the way to go. It's $15 per day otherwise, Hunter Ed card is required on person at all times and to get pass. Hunter Orange is also required. It is small game season at this time and being federal land the rules are a little different than wmas.
For the ones that have never been it looks like enough of the regular stewart guys will be around to help you learn the sign in/sign out and mapping of the area.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2010)

Tailfeather said:


> I'm game.  I'm already there, anyway.



That's a good thing I still haven't forgotten the help you gave me last Feb in getting my 1st pig out there...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 15, 2010)

I hope I can squeeze it in. Mike


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 15, 2010)

Just an FYI, the NGT shoot in Gainesville is the weekend of Feb 6th. There's some that would miss one or the other.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 15, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Just an FYI, the NGT shoot in Gainesville is the weekend of Feb 6th. There's some that would miss one or the other.....



I know that. This is a Southern Event. Valentine's Weekend didn't work last year either

Numerous weekends this year have dual events!


----------



## belle&bows (Nov 15, 2010)

I REALLY want to make this one. When w/e is confirmed I'll let you know.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 15, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I know that. This is a Southern Event. Valentine's Weekend didn't work last year either
> 
> Numerous weekends this year have dual events!



I don't believe I was pulling your chain Martin!!!!! Marty, had expressed these dates, and I was simpily throwing that out for his knowledge. Southern "event" or not, many "Northern or Central" fellows show up as well!!!! Or are you saying they aren't welcome????? Those people also might not be aware it's the same weekend.......... It's something I'd even like to do!
So quit being mean to me!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm thinking 11-14 to de-conflict with the NGT shoot.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update Marty. I'll put it on my calendar for Feb 2011!!!!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 15, 2010)

One of ya`ll need to plan a Spring gig at Tuckaho or Ocmulgee....RC


----------



## bowhntr (Nov 15, 2010)

My buddy and I was at your 2nd annual hunt but missed the one last year . We will do our best to hit it this year so count me and my buddy in for this hunt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 15, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> I wouldnt mind a early spring turkey/hog hunt at Ocmulgee.



That sounds like alot of fun too!!!!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought they had the spring hunt at Chickasawhatchee?


----------



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2010)

They do" 3 coons " but the Spring Turkey/hog season is 6-8 weeks long. plenty of time for some hunting .RC


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 17, 2010)

Man i sure wish the State hadn't raised the cost on "out of state" lic. with the price increase i just can't justify it any more!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 17, 2010)

John, you can buy a three day non-resident Ga small game license for $20, and a $60 Ft Stewart pass, and that's all you need.  Future trips would only cost you another $20, since the Ft Stewart pass is an annual one.

It's the $90 non-resident 3-day big game and the $73 non resident WMA stamp that gets expensive, but you won't need those.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Nov 17, 2010)

HAHA...I will never live down the coons. If I only I would have known I could have brought back a coon shishkabob back to camp!


----------



## TGUN (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm up for Ft. Stewart either weekend. Got to find/get a replacement copy of my Hunters Cert. card. Have not seen it in years.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 18, 2010)

You can go online and download a copy. I did it a few years back then found my original. Mike


----------



## RogerB (Nov 27, 2010)

Didn't read all the posts, so if it has already been said, I'm sorry, but all us old guys have to make sure we have a hunter education card to hunt on Ft Stewart, I still vote for it though.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm working on getting my certificate now.  Finally figured a way to do it...I Think!  Either date is not great for me though.  Valentines or NGT.  I will make some of them though if either one.  I bet it has been 20 years since I hunted Stewart.  Only hunted one day then!  I took the online course yesterday, and signed up for the classroom stuff for Dec 13 in White county.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 9, 2010)

Not to far away......RC


----------



## T.P. (Dec 9, 2010)

Lotta pigs down there?


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 9, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Lotta pigs down there?



Yep!


----------



## KenSel (Dec 9, 2010)

I'll have to check my school schedule and look into daycare for the kids.  I just looked and Ft Stewart is only about 6 hours from here that's about the same as when I go back home to WV to hunt.  I'd love to chase pigs with you GA folks, ya'll are my kind of people.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 9, 2010)

KenSel said:


> I'll have to check my school schedule and look into daycare for the kids.  I just looked and Ft Stewart is only about 6 hours from here that's about the same as when I go back home to WV to hunt.  I'd love to chase pigs with you GA folks, ya'll are my kind of people.



We'd love to have you join us!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 9, 2010)

T.P. said:


> Lotta pigs down there?



There are a lot of pigs down there and there will be more when we get there!!! LOL!!!


----------



## KenSel (Dec 9, 2010)

Marty,  I'm gonna try my best to make it down there, it's the same time as my B-Day so I'll consider it my gift to myself.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 17, 2010)

Gettin' closer folks!


----------



## RogerB (Dec 17, 2010)

Marty,
Now that I have my Hunter Ed. card, is it better to mail off for the annual permit for Ft. Stewart or just wait and get it when I arrive for the hunt.
It appears that they have a limited number of campsites, if we endup with a large group, do you think they will let us double or triple up.
Finally, with the automatic (phone) sign in and sign out system, do cell phones work ok at the campground?


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 17, 2010)

I think you have to apply in person for the permit.  The pass office is close to the camp ground.  I think they open at 11 on weekdays and 7 on weekends.  They have bunches of primitive campsites, and don't think they will ever rent them all out.  You can probably find the number on the website if you wanted to call ahead.  My (alltell) works on about 75% of the property.  Others are not so good.  Sometimes you have to drive a few miles to get a signal.  I'm glad your planning on hunting with us bud!


----------



## RogerB (Dec 17, 2010)

TKs
RB


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Marty,
> Now that I have my Hunter Ed. card, is it better to mail off for the annual permit for Ft. Stewart or just wait and get it when I arrive for the hunt.
> It appears that they have a limited number of campsites, if we endup with a large group, do you think they will let us double or triple up.
> Finally, with the automatic (phone) sign in and sign out system, do cell phones work ok at the campground?



If the campsite was full we are allowed to camp in the woods in any open area provided no firearms are in camp.
With that said camping will never be an issue out there.


----------



## RogerB (Dec 17, 2010)

Martin,
I was reading the regulations on their website and it said all hunting related camping had to be done at Holbrook Pond camp site. Has that been changed?


----------



## RogerB (Dec 17, 2010)

3-5. OUTDOOR RECREATION AREAS AND CAMPING.

	a. Off-post organized groups may obtain permission through the Public Affairs Office (PAO) to use recreational areas for picnicking, camping, bird watching, nature hiking, and similar activities. Coordination with the Pass and Permit Office will be accomplished by the PAO.

	*b. Personnel who desire to use the reservation for camping must possess a valid installation fishing, hunting, or recreation permit and check-in using the automated pass and permit system. Camping in conjunction with hunting is prohibited except at Holbrook Pond Campground.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 17, 2010)

Martin got his info from one of the wardens.  I kind of like the camp ground cause they got showers and restrooms!


----------



## RogerB (Dec 17, 2010)

Just don't want to get in trouble and get banned for a while. I like the idea of showers too!! A hot shower is worth 6$/a day in my book.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 17, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Martin,
> I was reading the regulations on their website and it said all hunting related camping had to be done at Holbrook Pond camp site. Has that been changed?



The head warden told me as long as no Firearms are in camp we can do it. I asked him twice and he stated that fisherman are normally the only ones that camp. I am just stating what I was told by him and I know him and his boss well enough that they interpret the rule as such(No firearms)

We have even asked about shooting bows at Holbrook and I was told to go outside the 200 yd marked area to do so as no hunting is permitted within that zone and that way no one will complain.
Also was told not to walk from camp to hunt even though sign is there but to drive around to access road away from campers.

I have tried to cross my t's and dot my i's over there so as to not make any mistakes and because of that I have gotten to know the 2 head guys pretty good.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 30, 2010)

I`ll be there Saturday and Sunday and half day Monday Lord willing.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2011)

Any of you folks bringing a camper, and needing power/water hookups, need to reserve a site soon.  Military personel have priority.  Tent/primitive campsites are always available.

Campground info:  Office open Mon., Thurs, & Fri., 11AM - 5PM. Sat. & Sun. 7AM - 3PM. Closed Tues. & Weds. If arriving on days the office is closed or after hours, check in with Camp Host, Site #1.  (912) 435-8205 or 8209 

I plan to camp Friday, 11 Feb through Monday, 14 Feb.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 7, 2011)

I was there guiding two hunters from Michigan on a St. Judes hunt the last two days. They had SEVERAL shots and we got in to a lot of porkers. Should be a great hunt. .....I missed way to many shots at squirrels, saw Turkeys everywhere . I busted a flock of Turkeys one morning and actually called 5 back in to under 20 yards..Wish we had a fall/winter season . I can`t wait till Spring.RC


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would love to join yall but I would be bringing my compound bow if thats allowed??? lol


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jan 8, 2011)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I would love to join yall but I would be bringing my compound bow if thats allowed??? lol



Are you interested in Trad Hunting at All?


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are you interested in Trad Hunting at All?



Looks like another 1st time poster


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 8, 2011)

I'M  IN!!  I've got a 4 day special liberty chit already in my pocket!  Hopefully I'll the bow finished from that elm stave you gave me Marty.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jan 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Are you interested in Trad Hunting at All?



I am just with school dont have the time to practice enough to be comfortable hunting with traditional equipment. I have always wanted to try and get into tradition archery.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 14, 2011)

TTT for reminder!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 14, 2011)

I am going to try and get the wed evening and stay till Sunday. Looking forward to it! I believe we got on hogs every day last year!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 14, 2011)

I plan to arrive Thursday morning and leave Sunday night.


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think there was a square foot of that place that wasn't rooted up!


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 18, 2011)

If it wasn't Valentine weekend I'd go.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2011)

crazyjigr said:


> If it wasn't Valentine weekend I'd go.



Valentine's day falls on Monday so your good! Lol


----------



## crazyjigr (Jan 19, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> Valentine's day falls on Monday so your good! Lol



I don't thing I want to chance the pain n suffering for leaving her w the kids on the weekend before V day.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 19, 2011)

crazyjigr said:


> I don't thing I want to chance the pain n suffering for leaving her w the kids on the weekend before V day.



Yeah I don't blame ya!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 22, 2011)

Martin found this advisory, and brought my attention to it.  Looks like some GPS testing will be going on in my area during the hunt.  It may or may not affect us.  I would suggest bringing a good compass regardless.  Sounds like it won't be constant, so if you are getting bad info on your receiver while hunting, it may clear soon.  Anyway, here is the advisory.

FLIGHT ADVISORY
GPS Testing
CSFTL GPS 11-01
January 20-February 11, 2011
February 15-February 22, 2011
Brunswick, GA
The Department of Defense will conduct GPS tests on January 20th through February
22nd, 2011. During testing, the GPS signal may be unreliable or unavailable.
A. Location: Centered at 304906N/0802811W or the location know as 105.25
degrees and 52.1 NM from the SSI VOR.
B. Dates and times: GPS testing is scheduled on January 20th through February 11th,
2011 from 0000-0245 UTC daily and February 15th through February 22nd, 2011
from 0000-0245 UTC daily. These tests may not be concurrent so pilots are
advised to check NOTAMS frequently for possible changes prior to operating in the
area.
C. Duration: Several test events will be conducted and will be active for 45 minutes
followed by 15 minutes of off time.
D. During testing, GPS will be unreliable and may be unavailable with in a circle with
a radius of 370NM and centered at 304906N/0802811W or the location known as
105.25 degrees and 52.1 NM from the SSI VOR at FL400; decreasing in area with
a decrease in altitude to a circle with a radius of 325NM at FL250; a circle with a
radius of 260NM at 10,000FT MSL and a circle with a radius of 215NM at 4,000FT
AGL.
E. Pilots are highly recommended to report anomalies during testing to the
appropriate ARTCC to assist in the determination of the extent of GPS degradation
during tests.
The NOTAMs discussed in this advisory may change with little or no notice.
Pilots are advised to check NOTAMs frequently for possible changes prior to
operations in the area. NOTAMs will be published at least 24 hours in advance
of any GPS tests.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 25, 2011)

Its getting close! Who all is planning on attending? 
Martin I really hope your dad can make it again and bring some of his collard greens! Man every time I see or hear about them I tell em about your dads! By far the best I have ever had!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 30, 2011)

RogerB said:


> Just don't want to get in trouble and get banned for a while. I like the idea of showers too!! A hot shower is worth 6$/a day in my book.



It's priceless for those of us who've camped with you before and gotten downwind.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 31, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Martin found this advisory, and brought my attention to it.  Looks like some GPS testing will be going on in my area during the hunt.  It may or may not affect us.  I would suggest bringing a good compass regardless.  Sounds like it won't be constant, so if you are getting bad info on your receiver while hunting, it may clear soon.  Anyway, here is the advisory.
> 
> FLIGHT ADVISORY
> GPS Testing
> ...



Marty, it appears to me the tests will be occurring only during night time hours.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, it shouldn't affect us, unless someone is lost way off the road after dark.   I heard Lewis has a hard time navigating.


----------



## jhamilt (Feb 3, 2011)

would love to make this hunt but looks like I wont be able to. maybe next year.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 7, 2011)

Three days and counting for me!  Martin and I will set up camp Thursday am.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 7, 2011)

See you rednecks Friday evening.RC


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck to you guys. Hope you all get a hog.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 7, 2011)

HEADS UP! about this week at Ft. Stewart:  Pay particular attention to the second paragraph as it might well affect travel to ,from and around the base!  Hope this helps!  Maybe Martin and Marty will know.

FEBRUARY 2, 2011 -

“ATTENTION: A limited-notice active shooter exercise will be conducted on Fort Stewart-Hunter Army Airfield the week of February 7. The location and date of the exercise are not being disclosed at this time to ensure a robust and realistic training event for our Directorate of Emergency Services and other participating installation agencies. More information will be released to the public once the exercise is underway. On the day of the exercise, employees and residents may hear simulated gunfire and see emergency vehicles responding. Traffic delays around the exercise location and at installation access control points may also occur. Stay tuned to the Team Stewart website, www.stewart.army.mil; Marne TV; and the 3rd ID Facebook for updates on when the exercise will occur.”

- JANUARY 6, 2011 -

SPEED LIMIT CHANGES (UPDATED): Effective January 17th the speed limit at the intersection of Ga. Hwy 144 West and 119 will change from 55 m.p.h. to 45 m.p.h. Additionally, the speed limit from the Gate 5 intersection to Pass and Permit on Ga. Hwy 144 East will change from 45 m.p.h. to 35 m.p.h. From the Pass and Permit office to just past Holbrook Pond on Highway 144 East, the speed limit will be 45 m.ph. Past Holbrook Pond, the speed limit will be 55 m.p.h. The major change in speed limit is on Highway 144 from the traffic light intersection of Highway 144 and Highway 119 near Gate 5 to the Pass and Permit office on Highway 144 (the stretch of highway that runs past the 4th IBCT construction site); the speed limit will be 35 m.p.h. on this stretch.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 7, 2011)

So did you guys kill a hog


----------



## pine nut (Feb 7, 2011)

Hunts this coming weekend.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

Definitely pay attention to the speed limit signs out there.  The other will probably be done time we get there.  The place is so huge, we probably wouldn't notice it anyway.  I would think that type of drill would be in the secure area to be most affective, and none of us are going in there.  Sounds like a "Force Protection" security drill.  Probably to simulate a "Fort Hood" type blue on blue attack.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok! Good to know Marty and it was really about that drill I meant to emphasize, which was the first paragraph. My bad!  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sharptop (Feb 8, 2011)

Couple questions:

How do you get to the permit station and do you have to reserve a camping space for camping in a truck bed-do you have to go sign in somehwere for camping?


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

There will be plenty of primitive camping sites, that I think are $6 per night.  You could probably just park in a buddies site, without a worry.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 8, 2011)

With a little"Army drill" happening BE SURE you guys know the cowboys from the indians OK???? ya'll got the bows and arrows so you're the indians!!!!!
Hope ya'll have a BLAST!!!!! and wanna see pictures next week!!!PLEASE!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

Bill (Pine Nut) has arrived and said that there is only one or two campsites with hookups left.  He also said that the guys with home made campers will have trouble getting a spot.  No campers in the primitive area either, just tents allowed.  You folks with questions should call the campsite before arriving.

http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/m...-holbrook-pond-recreation-area-and-campground

There is a KOA (Savannah South) campground just 2-3 miles from the eastern most HWY 144 entrance to Ft Stewart.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Bill (Pine Nut) has arrived and said that there is only one or two campsites with hookups left.  *He also said that the guys with home made campers will have trouble getting a spot.  No campers in the primitive area either*, just tents allowed.  You folks with questions should call the campsite before arriving.
> 
> http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/m...-holbrook-pond-recreation-area-and-campground
> 
> There is a KOA (Savannah South) campground just 2-3 miles from the eastern most HWY 144 entrance to Ft Stewart.



WHAT???? My rig ain't fancy enough, huh? 

Oh well, I wasn't sure I was going to be able to make this hunt anyway with some remodeling at my home going on. Hope you all have a grand time and kill a truck load of pigs. I will be waiting and watching for any reports.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 9, 2011)

Al33 said:


> WHAT???? My rig ain't fancy enough, huh?




You could always sleep in Chase's camper.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 9, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> You could always sleep in Chase's camper.



 It ain't as safe as my homemade wagon.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 9, 2011)

Al33 said:


> It ain't as safe as my homemade wagon.



It should be just as safe now, cause you know what to be on the look out for.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 9, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Sounds like a "Force Protection" security drill.  Probably to simulate a "Fort Hood" type blue on blue attack.



This happened today at 12:45 pm.


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 10, 2011)

It's raining all day down hear again.  The roads are going to be a soupy, slipery mess


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 10, 2011)

Supposed to only rain this morning.


----------



## weekender (Feb 10, 2011)

Marty, ck your PM


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I got a text from one of them a couple of hours ago and there is bacon in the cooler already. I am going to let them tell the story and show the pictures but sounds like they are already having a great time.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 10, 2011)

I got a picture message from Martin, dont know who killed it but bacon is on the ground.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 10, 2011)

Martin killed it. He said he and Roger got on 4 groups of pigs today and Roger was within 5 yards at one time.

Way to go Martin!!!


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Feb 10, 2011)

Al would you look at that. He caught that hog sleepin on its side. Look at the angle of that arrow. 
Just kiddin, congratulations Martin. He is really gettin off to a good start this year. How may is that 2 or 3 so far?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 10, 2011)

Is a 40# bow enough for hogs?
Way to go Martin.


----------



## jhamilt (Feb 10, 2011)

nice shot! really wish i was able to go but college takes up too much time right now


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 11, 2011)

great shot martin! good luck to everyone else.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 11, 2011)

N I C E!  That's a real good shot on her. Mike


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2011)

WTG! I don't think a better shot can be made!!

Was it in a tree when you shot it?


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Shootin Martin, keep em comin.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 11, 2011)

Barry Duggan said:


> Is a 40# bow enough for hogs?
> Way to go Martin.



That hog was killed with a 40 lb bow. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 11, 2011)

dpoole said:


> That hog was killed with a 40 lb bow. Does that answer your question?



Yep, I know and so was the one Martin killed last week.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 11, 2011)

C.J. Pearson said:


> Al would you look at that. He caught that hog sleepin on its side. Look at the angle of that arrow.
> Just kiddin, congratulations Martin. He is really gettin off to a good start this year. How may is that 2 or 3 so far?





T.P. said:


> WTG! I don't think a better shot can be made!!
> 
> Was it in a tree when you shot it?



I'll let Martin explain but I suspect;  
After seeing a group of pigs meandering his way he laid in the swamps on his back beside a downed tree trunk and this little piggy was in the process of stepping over said tree trunk When Martin shooting his bow upside down loosed his arrow back over his head and drilled the victim right through the heart. Hey, ya never know!


----------



## jhamilt (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck everyone


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 11, 2011)

No hogs today. Roger and I had a great day seen some more but 50 yds was bout close as we could get. In that pic is my 2nd shot a quick followup shot as I had spined her and wasn't sure how good the shot was so I went in quick and made that one. I also got it all on video w the playsport. Marty made me an armguard w a cam mount built in and it worked great!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 11, 2011)

Martin...Sounds like a great day...How cold is gonna be over there this weekend?


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see the videos.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2011)

About 20 minutes ago I got a text pic from RC. There was a beam of light from a flashlight on a black mass showing an arrow stuck in it. Wonder what it is.


Congrat's RC!!! No doubt you fella's are having a grand time.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2011)

any idea how many hogs were taken??


----------



## weekender (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a new appreciation for those that particiapted on this hunt and even seen a hog, much less killed one with traditional gear. You guys have some special skills, I'll keep trying to learn. Congrats to all that enjoyed themselves.


----------



## robert carter (Feb 13, 2011)

My pig was small but....anybody can hit a biggun..RC


----------



## Al33 (Feb 13, 2011)

robert carter said:


> My pig was small but....anybody can hit a biggun..RC



 I like that quote RC! Congrat's on the piggy!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 14, 2011)

I believe Robert's hog makes 5 for this hunt.  Great job guys!  I'm pretty sure everyone had close encounters.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats all, lookin forward to the rest of the pics.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 14, 2011)

Dang RC, looks like a good one for the grill. Glad ya'll had a good hunt with a few kills. Mike


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 14, 2011)

Martin should have some videos up shortly, I hope...


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 14, 2011)

Had a great time. Michael (on left) and me.
Clay


----------



## snook24 (Feb 14, 2011)

congrats clay!


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice lookin pigs, good shootin.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2011)

great job guys!!!!!!!!! man, i wish i could hunt hogs up here.
had to be a fun time!


----------



## pine nut (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats to everybody that went, and especially to those who were successful!  I had a great time and a good bit of exercise.  I felt like any minute, it was gonna happen!  I will definitely go back.


----------



## WMH (Feb 14, 2011)

I had a great time and met some really good people. I didn't realize how out of shape i am till I woke up this mornin.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 14, 2011)

Drink plenty of water before you go on a real pig hunt and while ya hunting. To find pigs you must walk a lot. Walking good for you. Cramps in your legs in the early morning in ya sleeping bag not too good. Glad to see some pigs on the ground from yall. Mike


----------



## OBXarcher (Feb 15, 2011)

No pigs went home to NC but I had a great time and met a bunch of nice guys (except Dave F-ing coner). 

Got on a nice boar Thursday night but there are funny trees in GA that jump out and protect the hogs. Saw a group first thing Saturday morning but they got my wind and changed zip code real fast. 

Thanks for letting me hang with you guys for a couple days. 






Meeting of the minds





Roger's dutch oven





where's the pigs ?





Home sweet home, and really cold the second night.





Bill out walked me bad on Friday. Not sure how he does it. 





Little venison on the stove.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 15, 2011)

Well there was at least one picture after mine so I guess I didn't break your camera.  Enjoyed hunting with you and the jerky was the best I ever had!  Sorry we didn't connect with a pig.  In retrospect we should have just "fallen in" right behind those pigs that stepped all over our tracks (and feelings) and tried to catch up to them.   Been more likely to have just fallen over!  LOL I was a tired puppy after that hike.  What we should have done was to drive two trucks and dropped one at the other end.  That would have been smarter.  Wish I had thought of that, but if an option next time it'll be planned that way!


----------

